# Jellyfish



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Found this in north wales last week,beach opposite Portmeirion.

believed to be an upside down lions mane jellyfish without its mane?

wouldnt fancy meeting that on a swim. About18 inches across.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Conan Doyle wrote a Sherlock Holmes story titled 'The adventure of the Lions Mane' where he describes the invertibrate as looking like handfuls of tawny lion's mane mixed with strands of silver paper. In reality, this creature is the largest jellyfish species known and fully grown specimens can be up to seven feet wide and radiate stinging filaments up to 100 feet from the bell.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Yikes!


----------



## Eirewatch (Jun 1, 2017)

bridgeman said:


> Found this in north wales last week,beach opposite Portmeirion.
> 
> believed to be an upside down lions mane jellyfish without its mane?
> 
> wouldnt fancy meeting that on a swim. About18 inches across.


 Wow!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

bridgeman said:


> Found this in north wales last week,beach opposite Portmeirion.
> believed to be an upside down lions mane jellyfish without its mane?
> wouldnt fancy meeting that on a swim. About18 inches across.


Wait, near PortMeirion?? It might be a Rover. Use caution, #6.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Chromejob said:


> Wait, near PortMeirion?? It might be a Rover. Use caution, #6.


 Had to look that one up ,Sir, good call :thumbsup:


----------

